# Facebook ganzer Ordner hochladen



## Thoor (25. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin grad auf 180 und kurz vorm durchdrehen.

Ich wollte heute meine ca 200 Fotos von meinem Tunesienurlaub auf Facebook hochlande. Da Super-Facebook das versch*** Design hat neuerding ist das ja ziemlich kompliziert, man kann nur entweder 5 Fotos auf einmal hochladen oder muss mithilfe eines Java (Für Firefox) oder ActiveX(Für IE) Addons die Vollversion aktivieren.

Ich versuche nun seit geschlagenen 2 Stunden diese Teile zu installieren, bzw. habe sie installiert, aber Facebook tut NICHTS dergleichen. Einfach GAR NICHTS. Ich bin so kurz vorm ausrasten... keine Fehlermeldung gar nix, nach der Installation lädt er die Seite neu und führt sich auf als hät ich nix installiert, bzw beim IE kommt das Popup um das ActiveX zu installieren und beim Firefox um das Java plugin zu installieren, ich hab  jetzt schon Firefox und den IE neu installiert und PC neu gestartet es bringt einfach NICHTS NADA NULL NIENTE... Ich schmeiss das ganze Zeug gleich zum Fenster raus >.>

Ich wär wirklich froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte -.-


----------



## Thoor (25. November 2009)

Achja, es eilt nichtmehr, ich hab jetzt alle 200 Fotos manuell hochgeladen, wär aber trotzdem froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte....


----------

